# Online Aquatic Plant Suppliers



## Richard2510 (Sep 20, 2008)

I'm looking for a decent/reliable online aquatic plant supplier. I've looked on Ebay. Anyone recommend please?

Richard


----------



## lionfish (Jul 15, 2009)

www.dpfishways.co.uk :2thumb:


----------



## Richard2510 (Sep 20, 2008)

lionfish said:


> www.dpfishways.co.uk :2thumb:


Nice one, thanks.

Richard


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

This one is amazing. I never get snails i always recieve plants with roots and they are always healthy, green and the bargains are always bargains.
Aquarium Plants | Pond Plants | Plants Alive
Marina


----------



## MJ75 (Feb 5, 2009)

Sent you a PM as we can supply almost 600 species of aquarium and terrarium plants.


----------



## MJ75 (Feb 5, 2009)

Marinam2 said:


> i always recieve plants with roots
> Aquarium Plants | Pond Plants | Plants Alive
> Marina


Not every aquatic plant has roots. I mention this as sometomes people seem dissaponted to receive a plant with no roots attached as they believe they should all have them. Some absorb nutrients directly from their leaves. Just a (very) random comment....


----------



## Richard2510 (Sep 20, 2008)

MJ75 said:


> Not every aquatic plant has roots. I mention this as sometomes people seem dissaponted to receive a plant with no roots attached as they believe they should all have them. Some absorb nutrients directly from their leaves. Just a (very) random comment....


pm replied to - Thanks

Richard


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

MJ75 said:


> Not every aquatic plant has roots. I mention this as sometomes people seem dissaponted to receive a plant with no roots attached as they believe they should all have them. Some absorb nutrients directly from their leaves. Just a (very) random comment....



I think all aquatic plants absorb nutrients through their leaves but use their roots to stay, well, rooted. Its dissapointing to recieve a plant that you know should have roots that does not and is quite clearly a bad cutting that i have frequently recieved from ebay.

Marina


----------



## MJ75 (Feb 5, 2009)

Marinam2 said:


> I think all aquatic plants absorb nutrients through their leaves but use their roots to stay, well, rooted. Its dissapointing to recieve a plant that you know should have roots that does not and is quite clearly a bad cutting that i have frequently recieved from ebay.
> 
> Marina


I think you need to read my post again. Not all plants have roots. Whether they are cuttings or not. And not every plant absorbs nutrients through their leaves. If you received an amazon sword plant with no roots, then I can see your frustration. But does anyone sell Cryptocorynes, Echinodorus and Vallis species with missing roots? A number of companies sell mixed packs which include cuttings. These should be avoided by anyone who doesn't know about basic plant care. Some of the cheaper packs available from ebay sellers and elsewhere will contain Ludwiga, Cabomba, Elodea and other cuttings. Buyers think they've been had as they rarely read the description and assume that the plant will die as they have little or no idea how to plant the plant. 

Other people like to buy weighted bunches using lead weights with little or no idea of the harm lead can do to fish fertility etc..

In short if you're buying plants online you need to talk to the seller to understand what your getting. Is it bunched, potted or loose? Is it a cutting or full plant etc. You should also ask when their plants are coming in stock as some companies can take upto 2 weeks to ship your order. Ask when they arrived in the UK. The fresher the better in some cases (If you've ever looked at plants in LFS you'll know what I mean. They may have been sat in a UK wholesaler for 3 weeks before even getting to the shop).


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

I replied to your PM before reading this but my answer remains the same as does my frustration at the company i used.

Marina


----------



## MJ75 (Feb 5, 2009)

I can understand. Though don't judge every "ebay seller" as the same. They vary just as much as any LFS do. You should name and shame the company you bought yours from.


----------

